

Show HN: The rsync.net Warrant Canary - rsync
http://www.rsync.net/resources/notices/canary.txt

======
rsync
A "Warrant Canary" is explained a bit further, with some historical context,
in the wikipedia article:

<http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Warrant_canary>

